# Autoimmune issues, Thyroid removal



## Tharmas (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is there anyone out there who had thyroid surgery and also has autoimmune conditions like Crohns or Rheumatoid Arthritis? I currently take Humira to keep those conditions in check, but am worried about how much the thyroid regulates (or does not regulate) the immune system. BTW, as far as my doctors can tell I don't have Hashimotos (based on previous biopsies and blood work).

I'm not currently scheduled for surgery (or necessarily thinking about it), but I do have a non-toxic multinodular goiter that I follow - and I'm getting a little tired of the nodule biopsy drama. However, if going through the surgery and potential RAI therapy will make my other autoimmune conditions go haywire (or cause me to not be able to take an immunosuppressive drug like Humira - even temporarily), obviously these are considerations I should take into account.

Many thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone out there who had thyroid surgery and also has autoimmune conditions like Crohns or Rheumatoid Arthritis? I currently take Humira to keep those conditions in check, but am worried about how much the thyroid regulates (or does not regulate) the immune system. BTW, as far as my doctors can tell I don't have Hashimotos (based on previous biopsies and blood work).
> 
> ...


This would depend on whether or not you have antibodies indigenous to the thyroid for if you do, their activity would trigger your other autoimmune antibodies. You see?

These antibodies are party animals and the more the merrier.

It might serve you well to have this discussion with an immunologist.


----------

